# Boot device not found/Hard disk does not exist.



## dink2007 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Presario CQ57 Note book with windows 7 home premium. My computer suddenly shut down. When I restarted it, there was a black screen that 
says ,' Boot device not found
Please install an operation system on your hard disk.
Hard Disk (3F0)
F2 System Diagnostics'
Can someone please, please help me with this issue? I don't know much about computers. 
Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that Compaq Presario CQ57 series laptop?

There should be a dash and additional characters after CQ57.

If you don't know for sure what it is, advise what the product number(P/N) and/or model number(M/N) on the sticker is.

----------------------------------------------------------

Do you have a recovery disc kit for that laptop?

It's my guess the hard drive has died and needs to be replaced.

If that's the case, you'll need the recovery disc kit for the new hard drive.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dink2007 (Sep 20, 2007)

Model #-Presario CQ 57-339WM notebook PC. No recovery disc at all.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dink2007 said:


> Model #-Presario CQ 57-339WM notebook PC. No recovery disc at all.


Here is the support site for the *Compaq Presario CQ57-339WM* (QE264UA) laptop/notebook.

I suggest you add and save that site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit pre-installed.

If you're not able to purchase the recovery disc kit for it from here, you should be able to purchase it from here.

Here is the section on troubleshooting the hard drive.

Here is the section on how to do a system recovery with that laptop.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dink2007 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you I'll try that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.  :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

